
President Obama Grants Commutations to 325 Drug Crime Inmates in August - thowar2
https://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2016/08/30/president-obama-grants-111-additional-commutations-most-commutations-granted-single
======
thowar2
"They are individuals who received unduly harsh sentences under outdated laws
for committing largely nonviolent drug crimes"

"The President will continue to grant commutations through the end of this
administration"

